# Best Mountain Bikes Under $1000



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok stole this from another thread. Was looking for opinions from riders that either have these bikes or have more knowledge than myself.

Best Mountain Bikes Under $1,000 - Updated For 2012 - BikeRadar


----------



## fat1 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have the Cannondale Trail 29er SL3. The article is based on the MSRPs of which I doubt anyone here actually pays more than 90%. As such the SL3 in the article was the 26er version and didn't fare too well based strictly on wheel size. I love my bike, it performs well and does what I need it to do. My LBS recommended it or the GT Karakoram 1.0 because the Scott Scale Team is unavailable on backorder. I would check your LBS for the brands they carry and go from there.


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

That's a really useless list for anyone wanting to buy a 26er... 

(No fault to the OP, just commenting on the article itself)


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The 2013 Scott Scales seem to be arriving at some shops now. The Scale 29 range has been expended and given 900 designations(mostly). You should see some stock pretty soon. 
The Airborne Goblin compares to an Elite and is 1150 with free shipping until 7/30.Airborne Bicycles. Goblin


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

Should be called best 29er under $1000.


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

eb1888 said:


> The Airborne Goblin compares to an Elite and is 1150 with free shipping until 7/30.Airborne Bicycles. Goblin


I agree the Goblin is better spec'd than others on the list. It's also the most expensive of the ones tested, even taking in accout the $1100 Specialized. (Which was sent by "mistake"):thumbsup:


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

Think my LBS carries Scott, have to see if the have any Scale 29ers.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

jlallak said:


> I agree the Goblin is better spec'd than others on the list. It's also the most expensive of the ones tested,* even taking in accout the $1100 Specialized. (Which was sent by "mistake"*):thumbsup:


Yeah I loved the fact that Specialized tried to cheat the conditions for the test and then still managed to end up placing 6th!

Makes you wonder how much worse the standard Rockhopper 29er would have fared if the upgraded model did so poorly.

Trek on the other hand seems to have produced a winner.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

eb1888 said:


> The Airborne Goblin compares to an Elite and is 1150 with free shipping until 7/30.Airborne Bicycles. Goblin


The Goblin is a nicely spec'd bike but it also runs with a roughly 30% higher price tag than any of the bikes that were tested in this review.

(except of course the Rockhopper Comp that Specialized "Mistakenly" sent in to be reviewed)


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

madaxc said:


> That's a really useless list for anyone wanting to buy a 26er...
> 
> (No fault to the OP, just commenting on the article itself)


Definitely a little bias there...


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

madaxc said:


> That's a really useless list for anyone wanting to buy a 26er...
> 
> (No fault to the OP, just commenting on the article itself)





mk.ultra said:


> Definitely a little bias there...


If so then the bias was straight from the manufacturers as they were the ones to submit what each felt was their best "under $1000" bike in for review.


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Luclin999 said:


> Yeah I loved the fact that Specialized tried to cheat the conditions for the test and then still managed to end up placing 6th!
> 
> Makes you wonder how much worse the standard Rockhopper 29er would have fared if the upgraded model did so poorly.
> 
> Trek on the other hand seems to have produced a winner.


My "standard" 2012 Rockhopper 29 kicks ass.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

I really like my Bikes Direct Gravity 29point3, which is very similar to the Trek Mamba (but costs less). You could actually go up a notch to the 29point4 to get the Recon fork and still be under $1000.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

desert guy said:


> My "standard" 2012 Rockhopper 29 kicks ass.


Then perhaps Specialized should have just sent them one of those rather than it's more expensive big brother because that one apparently had it's ass kicked.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

BeginnerCycling said:


> I really like my Bikes Direct Gravity 29point3, which is very similar to the Trek Mamba (but costs less). You could actually go up a notch to the 29point4 to get the Recon fork and still be under $1000.


I tried out the BD Gravity line locally a Cycle Spectrum and while the bikes do have a lot of nice components the bikes themselves (basically the frames) just felt chunky to me.

For me, I just couldn't find a BD 29er that I felt really good on. However, that is more a matter of sizing and bike fit rather than quality or value.


----------



## Trees138 (Mar 4, 2012)

BeginnerCycling said:


> I really like my Bikes Direct Gravity 29point3, which is very similar to the Trek Mamba (but costs less). You could actually go up a notch to the 29point4 to get the Recon fork and still be under $1000.


Or save an extra hundred and spring for the 29point5 and get the reba. Although... the wheelset is kinda sad at that pricepoint, as is most of the cockpit, and the pedals for sure.

If you're just getting into mountain biking I feel like it's a good value, but if you stick with it you're going to be replacing stuff. I'm at about $2k all in after replacing everything I listed. That reba was a clincher for me, and I'm glad I went above my original $600-800 budget, having a lighter fork is one of the main reasons I like my bike more than most of the others I try out. (none particularly fancy)

I can't comment on the frame... I'm still learning.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

a used bike that was $3000


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

An article about value that doesn't include the internet only value brands is worthless. Just an advertisement fluff piece 

BD had a 2012 reba x9 equipped bike $1100 that stomps the components of these. Internet bikes. Save u a lot on sales tax. 1150 airborne stomps these as well. 

Then again used can be even better. My bike is 22lbs and cost $600

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> An article about value that doesn't include the internet only value brands is worthless. Just an advertisement fluff piece
> 
> BD had a 2012 reba x9 equipped bike $1100 that stomps the components of these. Internet bikes. Save u a lot on sales tax. 1150 airborne stomps these as well.


The Airborn Goblin has an MSRP of $1300 while the BD 2012 Gravity 29Point5 you are talking about has an (albeit obviously inflated by Bikes Direct) "list price" of a whopping *$2200* putting both well out of the category being discussed.

*And since both of those bikes are listed for more than the $999 MSRP cap on the bikes submitted for the article in question* it's not really all that surprising that they should have better components than bikes that cost hundreds of dollars less.

Hell, since the article was based upon MSRP the "best" bike with a suspension fork that Bikes Direct could possibly have submitted was this:

Mountain Bikes - 29er Multi Speed - Dawes Haymaker 2900

If they sent in anything better then they would have to publicly admit that their "List" prices on their bikes are total BS which I seriously doubt that they would be willing to do.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

Trees138 said:


> Or save an extra hundred and spring for the 29point5 and get the reba. Although... the wheelset is kinda sad at that pricepoint, as is most of the cockpit, and the pedals for sure.


Again... that is a bike which has a "list" value which is well over double the cut-off point for the article.

The article is based upon the MSRP being below $999 NOT the street or potential sales price that the bike could possibly be had for.


----------



## Trees138 (Mar 4, 2012)

It will be..... Ok.....


----------



## BigDaddyFlyer (Apr 20, 2010)

We really don't use inflated MSRP's like other folks. 

The Goblin was $1299 when we first introduced it, and at that time we were entertaining the idea of selling them thru a brick and mortar retaill as well. When we decided that we wanted to stick with our online-only business model, we dropped some of the "extra fat" from the price of the Goblin and some other models. That's why it dropped from $1299 to $1149.

Anyway, it is unfair to compare the Goblin to the other bikes in the $1000 test because it is more than $1000. 

We would have liked to have had our $599 Guardian included in that test, but we weren't contacted about it and didn't know about it until after it was published.

I hope that clears things up a bit, thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Luclin999 said:


> Again... that is a bike which has a "list" value which is well over double the cut-off point for the article.
> 
> The article is based upon the MSRP being below $999 NOT the street or potential sales price that the bike could possibly be had for.


I agree that BD's list prices are fluff, and also agree that since the 29point5 is sold for $1099 it should not be considered here (though a great deal). However, since the 29point3 and 29point4 are always sold at the "Sale Prices" currently listed (except for when they really put them on sale) I think it's fair to consider them here.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

I love my Giant Talon 29er. However the stock fork is useless. That was replaced asap.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

> And since both of those bikes are listed for more than the $999 MSRP cap on the bikes submitted for the article in question it's not really all that surprising that they should have better components than bikes that cost hundreds of dollars less.
> 
> Hell, since the article was based upon MSRP the "best" bike with a suspension fork that Bikes Direct could possibly have submitted was this:


 who cares what list prices are. MSRP price is a "marketing" decision. . I did some google shopping searches on the article's bikes cost, there is not much pricing info. How much of a discount is a user typically gonna receive on a the top bike choice:scott. It seems sold out online.

BTW. actual shipped price of BD is reba x9 10-speed drivetrain equipped bike was $800 (currently sold out)
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Front Suspension Gravity BaseCamp 3.0

The drive train and fork are two tiers higher than the top listed bike in that article. Brakes are the same


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> who cares what list prices are. MSRP price is a "marketing" decision.


Yes. A Marketing decision the Bikes Direct makes to attempt to fool ignorant people into thinking that they are getting some sort of "super" deal. Perhaps if they were honest about the actual base pricing on their products then they might be invited to send in some of their bikes to compete in review round-ups like this one.



> I did some google shopping searches on the article's bikes cost, there is not much pricing info. How much of a discount is a user typically gonna receive on a the top bike choice:scott. It seems sold out online.


You could have gotten the Diamondback Comp that Bike Radar was gushing over from Amazon for $730 for the past several months but these are now running low due since its the end of that model year (the 2013's will be out next month).

Amazon.com: Diamondback 2012 Overdrive Comp 29'er Mountain Bike (Grey): Sports & Outdoors

I saw the Trek Mamba for $890 two weeks ago at a local dealer and the 2012 Rockhopper (the one which should have been sent in for the review) on sale every few weeks for $850 at the LBS.

Those are the "real world" prices for those bikes as opposed to the "MSRP" Which is why comparing them to bikes which sell for $1100-1200 is rather ridiculous.

If you are going to spend an extra $250-$450 for a bike then of course you are going to expect better components.



> BTW. actual shipped price of BD is reba x9 10-speed drivetrain equipped bike was $800 (currently sold out)
> Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Front Suspension Gravity BaseCamp 3.0
> 
> The drive train and fork are two tiers higher than the top listed bike in that article. Brakes are the same


And that is a 2013 26er which based upon the availability has just been released and so even if BD bothered to post a realistic "list" price for the bike as $999 or less it wouldn't have been available for testing last May in any case.

Personally I would love to see BD post a truthful "list" price for a bike and send it in for next year's round up as I would be very interested to hear what the reviewers have to say about the handling, weight and frame geometry on one of those Gravitys.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

BigDaddyFlyer said:


> We really don't use inflated MSRP's like other folks.
> 
> The Goblin was $1299 when we first introduced it, and at that time we were entertaining the idea of selling them thru a brick and mortar retaill as well. When we decided that we wanted to stick with our online-only business model, we dropped some of the "extra fat" from the price of the Goblin and some other models. That's why it dropped from $1299 to $1149.
> 
> ...


If you are interested in having one of your bikes considered then I suggest that you contact Bikeradar about it since they seem to be making an annual tradition of running these round ups.


----------



## fat1 (Jul 9, 2012)

To the OP: IMHO, if you are new you can't go wrong with any bike on that list. if you have multiple LBS to choose from in you area then buy whichever bike your favorite LBS carries. Mine carries Cannondale, Scott and GT. He was very keen on the scotts but said it would be a significant wait. he really didnt persuade me one way or the other and actually said the SL3 would fine vs the SL2 for my skill level. Again, choose the bike based on your relationship with the LBS. That is just my opinion...I have a bunghole too just like everyone else. The SL3 29er cost me $929 OTD. $1250 with seatbag, canned air, tube, multitool, m424 pedals, Scott BOA team shoes, fox baggy shorts, gloves, helmet and 6% tax


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

> Yes. A Marketing decision the Bikes Direct makes to attempt to fool ignorant people into thinking that they are getting some sort of "super" deal. Perhaps if they were honest about the actual base pricing on their products then they might be invited to send in some of their bikes to compete in review round-ups like this one.


Just like scott/trek/etc using pro sponsorship and advertising marketing to fool ignorant people in to thinking they are actually paying more for engineering vs other bike manufacturer's who don't budget for such things.

BTW, if I remember correctly, the costco northrock MSRP $350 ( which has x4 rear deraileur, shimano shifters, and tektro mech brakes, and suntour fork) which shares components with some on this list. Also has WTB rims + WTB wolverine 2.2" tires. I can't find a more detail spec online.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Supply and demand, i believe its a buyers market for used bikes. Have u thought about putting it on ebay?

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


----------



## linvillegorge (May 29, 2014)

brian20 said:


> I believe this might be also be helpful: Top Best Mountain Bikes Under 1000 | New Tec Evolution in Road Bike


That just seems like a plug for Diamondback. There are certainly far better bikes available than the Overdrive if you have $1k to spend. That bike's MSRP is like $650 and according to google looks pretty easy to find around $500. It's not in the same league as most $1k bikes.


----------



## FredHans57 (Sep 24, 2014)

I would recommend the Diamondback Bicycles 2014 Recoil Full Suspension Mountain Bike, as mentioned on this site. It is only $600, £470. It is a bike that will surprise you because of its quality and cost.

Site : Best Mountain Bike under 1000 2014


----------

